# Pellet overflow in fire pot



## Big_Fudge_14 (Sep 28, 2020)

New to SMF. 
I've had a vertical gas smoker for a few years. Was looking to upgrade, and all my friends raved about the convenience of pellet grills, as well as the quality of smoke. So I got a Pit Boss pellet grill The Classic. 
On my first smoke on the new smoker, which was a full packer brisket, I started it up, following the directions in the manual, with no issues. I had it running at 225. About two hours in, the temp was dropping considerably. I checked and no smoke or heat. Pulled everything out, and the pellets were overflowing from the firepot. I scooped out the excess, and turned it on again. Started it up again with no issues, put the brisket back on, and made it through the cook with no other issues. 
The second cook (today,) started it up with no issues, and put the two racks of ribs on at 200. About 90 min in, the temp started to drop. Pulled everything off, and sure enough, the pellets were overflowing from the firepot. Cleaned everything out, and restarted it. So far it's going ok. 
What is happening? Am I doing something wrong? Could there be something with my smoker?
Thanks for any help.


----------



## Polekitty (Sep 28, 2020)

Big_Fudge_14 said:


> New to SMF.
> I've had a vertical gas smoker for a few years. Was looking to upgrade, and all my friends raved about the convenience of pellet grills, as well as the quality of smoke. So I got a Pit Boss pellet grill The Classic.
> On my first smoke on the new smoker, which was a full packer brisket, I started it up, following the directions in the manual, with no issues. I had it running at 225. About two hours in, the temp was dropping considerably. I checked and no smoke or heat. Pulled everything out, and the pellets were overflowing from the firepot. I scooped out the excess, and turned it on again. Started it up again with no issues, put the brisket back on, and made it through the cook with no other issues.
> The second cook (today,) started it up with no issues, and put the two racks of ribs on at 200. About 90 min in, the temp started to drop. Pulled everything off, and sure enough, the pellets were overflowing from the firepot. Cleaned everything out, and restarted it. So far it's going ok.
> ...


Sounds like you may a problem with the controller. I would call customer service before using again or take back to where you bought and maybe they will do an exchange. you will enjoy it after you get your issues worked out.


----------



## Big_Fudge_14 (Sep 28, 2020)

Polekitty said:


> Sounds like you may a problem with the controller. I would call customer service before using again or take back to where you bought and maybe they will do an exchange. you will enjoy it after you get your issues worked out.


Thank you.  I'll try to get in touch with customer service.


----------



## kruizer (Sep 28, 2020)

Polekitty has your back.


----------



## mike243 (Sep 28, 2020)

May be a pellet bridge , unless your setting there watching its all a guessing game


----------



## RCAlan (Sep 28, 2020)

Big_Fudge_14 said:


> New to SMF.
> I've had a vertical gas smoker for a few years. Was looking to upgrade, and all my friends raved about the convenience of pellet grills, as well as the quality of smoke. So I got a Pit Boss pellet grill The Classic.
> On my first smoke on the new smoker, which was a full packer brisket, I started it up, following the directions in the manual, with no issues. I had it running at 225. About two hours in, the temp was dropping considerably. I checked and no smoke or heat. Pulled everything out, and the pellets were overflowing from the firepot. I scooped out the excess, and turned it on again. Started it up again with no issues, put the brisket back on, and made it through the cook with no other issues.
> The second cook (today,) started it up with no issues, and put the two racks of ribs on at 200. About 90 min in, the temp started to drop. Pulled everything off, and sure enough, the pellets were overflowing from the firepot. Cleaned everything out, and restarted it. So far it's going ok.
> ...



Could the problem be the Controller or user error??  Did you start with a hopper full of pellets or was it half full?  Also, on start up, did you just set the smoker to 225* degrees after you got ignition of the pellets or did you do a 20-30 min. preheat at 300*-350* degrees?  Every brand of pellet grill have different start procedures according to their manufactures...  I had a flameout with my Austin XL when I first got it 2 years ago and thought I could just turn it on to my desired temp...  Much like an oven and just set it and forget it.  Wrong...  I almost had a major issue and I realized, taking shortcuts is never a good thing when dealing with pellet grills and fire.  Always start with a full or nearly full hopper of pellets, make sure the burn pot has been completely cleared of ash from prior cooks and always allow your smoker to preheat for at least 20 mins at 300*-350* until the temp has settled and stabilized.  Doing those three steps with your PitBoss grill will help prevent the flameouts you’re having with your grill.  I haven’t had a flameout since.  Once there is complete ignition of the pellets, the pellet igniter doesn’t come on anymore during the cook.  Flameouts are caused by pellets being continuously feed to the burn pot and there is not complete ignition of the pellets.  The unburnt pellets will overflow the burn pot and spill over into the barrel of the smoker.  If there is a restart without clearing out the overflowed pellets, there could be a very dangerous situation.  Always use top quality bbq pellets and when not in use, store them in a air tight container and not left in the pellet hopper.  Moisture in pellets will never burn correctly..  FYI...  That’s why many people that use Pellet Smoke Tubes will put their pellets in a microwave oven for a min or two to remove any moisture and insure there is complete ignition of the pellets while burning them in the smoke tube.  Hope the info and tips helps and good luck.

Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods...  In SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## Big_Fudge_14 (Sep 28, 2020)

I spoke with Pit Boss customer service, and the guy I spoke to seemed very knowledgeable about the product. He asked me a bunch of questions and then gave me several different reasons why I could be having the problem. He also explained to me that while I was following the ignition instructions correctly, I do need to wait 10-15 minutes after I start to see smoke before I turn the dial to the desired temp. We'll see what happens the next time I smoke. 
Thank you for everyone's input.


----------

